# Can I daisy chain two multi-switches?



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

The 4 lines from the dish go into my powered switch... 8 come out. Could two of the 8 feed the old multi-switch (previously on the back of the dish)?

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## PRMan (Jul 26, 2000)

It depends on if it is "cascadable".


----------



## askewed (Sep 12, 2000)

I'll check that... Thanks!


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Is the new Zinwell WB68 multiswitch cascadable with another WB68?


----------



## Want1394 (Oct 4, 2001)

If you're only feeding 2 lines into your old switch it must be for the 101 sat only - therefore "cascadable" isn't an issue (or meaningful, in this case.)

Sure, it will work.


----------



## waja (May 11, 2004)

Mavrick22 said:


> Is the new Zinwell WB68 multiswitch cascadable with another WB68?


I was upgraded to a 5-lnb dish a week ago. The installer installed two WB68 multiswitches. The first multiswitch is connected to the 5-lnb dish using 4 leads. The second one is cascaded from the first using 4 outputs of the first one. Running 3 STD Receivers, 2 HD-Tivo Receivers, 1 SD-Tivo Receiver and 1 H20 Receiver with no problems.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Are you having any problems when switching off the 72.5 to the 101 sat? I have a problem when both tuners are on the 72.5 sat. If I try to record or go to a channel on 101 sat it will not switch. I get a black screen .

Thanks
Rick


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Zinwell 6x8 multi switches are NOT cascable....

http://zcwc.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=31&osCsid=1ca2e70cc6f83d1ddf6aff7975ba078f

What happens is if both your tuners are on 72.5 sat when tivo attempts to record certain channels on 101 sat you will get a black screen. This happens sometimes but not all the times. Very frustrating to say the least.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## greywolf (Apr 9, 2004)

It would seem only the flexports are a problem. Maybe putting the flexports in parallel using wide band, high frequency satellite splitters will do the trick. They work on the regular ports for putting two multiswitches in parallel.


----------



## Azeke (May 17, 2005)

Zinwell has a new 6 x 16 Wide-band Multi-switch WB616 for Ka/Ku Dish Antenna

I am certainly interested in this product because I can then consolidate my connections.

Anyone tried this yet?

Peace and blessings,

Azeke


----------

